
US border officials are denying entry to travelers over others’ social media - rmason
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/27/border-deny-entry-united-states-social-media/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20816774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20816774)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20809435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20809435)

------
akie
On and on we slide towards fascism.

------
kissgyorgy
This is really fucked-up.

